# How would you describe doe's color?



## jmsim93 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just wanted to get a few opinions on this little doe's coloring.  Would you say it is red, brown or tan?  I am not sure.  Also...how can you tell if they are polled or not?  The sire was polled so how will I know?  I guess if the horn buds don't pop up?







Here is another picture that shows her color not in the sunlight!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0261081224937.385528.523944936&type=1&theater


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 19, 2012)

Absolutely adorable. How sweet.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 19, 2012)

Red, brown or tan?  My first thought was cream.  Then strawberry blonde.  Do blonde goats have more fun too?  I guess if you stay within those three I would have to say tan, but I know nothing about the "official" coloring terms used for animals. I found a site by accident one time listing all the color variations.. Not sure if I can find it again, but will post it if I do.  Have no idea on the polled question.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.goatspots.com/color.html

Found it.  This is a color chart for Fainters, but I would think the colors would be used universally.  Hope this is helpful.


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like my doe when she was a kid, they have her down as cream with black moon spots on her paperwork, but she got darker as she grew up. But still get pretty light colored in the winter.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a polled doe and I just wait a few days and feel for horn buds.  If I haven't felt any in about 2 weeks, I figure they are polled.  I haven't been wrong yet.  

Her color is beautiful little doe.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a doe about that color, and she's registered as gold. I don't know if official colors change from breed to breed though. She's adorable!


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is our doe that is registered as a cream color. it shows how dark she gets in the summer compared to winter..I don't think cream is a good description of her color LOL. also i got a pic of her when she was a baby, in that pic she looks more cream, like your baby does.  

Summer coat:






Winter coat:






Baby pic:


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 19, 2012)

caramel would be my guess


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just read online that gold is broken down into; cream, gold, dark gold and red gold. I think your little one would be classified under this..but thats just my opinion.  heres the website i found it on  http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/ND_suggested_colors_patterns.php


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 19, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> Here is our doe that is registered as a cream color. it shows how dark she gets in the summer compared to winter..I don't think cream is a good description of her color LOL. also i got a pic of her when she was a baby, in that pic she looks more cream, like your baby does.
> 
> Summer coat:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5566_spotz.jpg
> ...


I can't believe how expressive her little face is.  Somehow almost human.  I wonder if she acts as sweet as she looks.


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 19, 2012)

Spotz is my baby <3 she is the sweetest goat I've ever owned. I take her to nursing homes and she just stands there to be loved on! and i take her to schools to teach elementary kids about livestock animals, she just loves everyone!


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 19, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> Spotz is my baby <3 she is the sweetest goat I've ever owned. I take her to nursing homes and she just stands there to be loved on! and i take her to schools to teach elementary kids about livestock animals, she just loves everyone!


Awwww...a therapy goat!


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 19, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> Spotz is my baby <3 she is the sweetest goat I've ever owned. I take her to nursing homes and she just stands there to be loved on! and i take her to schools to teach elementary kids about livestock animals, she just loves everyone!


Do you diaper her when you do this?
I want to take one of mine places


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> jerebear7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! She is famous in our town. LOL


----------



## jerebear7 (Jan 19, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> jerebear7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, she is like crate trained for the car rides, and we actually have it to where she paws the ground when she has to go potty so we can take her outside during those visits. But she is very good about not going potty inside on the visits.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 19, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> SarahFair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!  That is amazing!


----------

